# OPTICS - NEW ARTICLE - PRICE'S CORNER



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

PRICE'S CORNER - OPTICS
By: Mike Price

http://ammoguide.com/?article=pricescorner%2F130601


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pretty accurate. There is a BIG difference in Swarovski vs Leopold at twilight... The upper end glass allows you to CLEARLY see game that you would never see with another quality scope. I have taken two rifles into a box blind and compared them side by side. While there is PLENTY of light, both will do their job. It's when things get challenging that Kahles/Swarovski really lights up. I could shoot an hour after legal sunset (legal here) every day with good glass - not so with the Leopold.

Also, there is a HUGE difference between a 1"tube vs a 30"mm tube. Again, I have tested two rifles side by side in a box blind as evening fell. You pay for what you get. If all of your shot come about during bright daylight, you can get by with a cheap scope. If however, your shot opportunities at monster bucks, come at the very fringes of what is legal to shoot, get the good stuff.


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

You get what you pay for but some can't get the upper end stuff and they need to know they can still do the job with lesser scopes. What is funny is the biggest deer I ever shot was with a Burris Fullfield II 3-9x40mm at 5:37 one evening years ago and it was a 220yd shot. Now to be fair I had been watching that big boy with my binoculars for 30 minutes work through some thick woods and when he stepped out I lowered my binos and shouldered my rifle and was able to see the spot I wanted to hit, but an upper end scope would have been much brighter.


----------

